# Max Speed?



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Over 50 mph GPS, looking at the display. I would guess over 60 mph not looking at the screen when I could pay attention to not being a Bono


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

116 kmh or 72mph top speed.

85 kmh or 52 mph max sustained speed ( at least 10 sec.)


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

79/80km/h and that was with some speed checking.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

SimonB said:


> 116 kmh or 72mph top speed.
> 
> 85 kmh or 52 mph max sustained speed ( at least 10 sec.)


Olympic athletes only go around 120km/h. I have to question that, but if it is possible, :bowdown:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

63mph is as fast I've clocked myself. Anything up to about 40 or so just feels like cruising. Over 45 and you realize you're going pretty darn fast. Over 50 and you're hauling ass. Over 60 and you're starting to question your sanity.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

To be honest, while it felt very fast, I was also suspicious the first time. I did check it against my car and it was accurate. 

I thought about a glitch in the phone's reading, but I did again 2 weeks ago in very fast conditions...


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

SimonB said:


> To be honest, while it felt very fast, I was also suspicious the first time. I did check it against my car and it was accurate.
> 
> I thought about a glitch in the phone's reading, but I did again 2 weeks ago in very fast conditions...



I just checked. They hit 130km/h. But congrats on that type of speed. Crazy!


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I just checked. They hit 130km/h. But congrats on that type of speed. Crazy!


Thanks, but I still have some doubts about it. That's why the app (AlpineReplay) provide the sustained speed. They say themself that the top speed is not that reliable...


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

71.4 MPH so far this season according to ski tracks app, however accurate it is. 
My buddies got in the high 60's so I think it's pretty close. 

Racing on a fast day down starfire or little go devil at key, can't remember which run. It was early in the A.M. during a weekday.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

According to Ski Tracks my fastest this year so far is 94.7km/hr (just under 60mph for the non-Canadians)

I think Ski Tracks is somewhat accurate, but takes readings based on 100meters so you need to be going fast for a sustained amount of time. The other day I set my Contour+ GPS to record data at 4 times a second, according to Ski Tracks I hit 65km/hr top speed on a run and when I later viewed the video of the run with the Contour GPS playback I actually hit 78km/hr, but I hit top speed and then threw the brakes on to cut into the park gates. I think the Ski Tracks if anything is giving you a slower reading then you might actually hit sometimes unless you are at a sustained speed.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Hit a new record of 41mph tonight. Considering the conditions at my local hill and that I'm 185lbs riding a 155 park board that is about as far as I want to take it. I do want to pick up a board specifically for going fast though.


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

For those who are hitting 50+ are your staces wide? Are you guys ducking down lower than usual when hitting those speeds?

Im actually awaiting delivery of my new goggles... Zeal Z3 gps... Should be interesting to see my speed at real time


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm 5'11" and my stance is about 23". +15 in the front and -12 in the rear. I've been up to 58mph on a 158 NS Evo. My fastest clocked speed was on an older cambered NS Heritage.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the fastest i've had myself clocked at was about 66 MPH but i know i've gone a little faster than that without being clocked.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

51.1 mph according to Ski Tracks


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Fastest clocked according to Contour was 57 but I'm usually in the 50+ range any day I take out the Misfit. I've tried breaking 60 but I think my clothes are too big. I'm like a wind screen.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The phone apps are not accurate. I used to use the apps and had some crazy speed numbers, finally switched to a GPS watch and my top speeds seem way more realistic now. At my closest hill I'm usually peaking in the low-mid 80 km/h range (low 50 MPH range), and that's flying. Unless you've got a radar gun on you the data is likely not that accurate from any GPS device, as it's taking readings every few seconds and then calculating you speed from that.

I wouldn't worry about your top speed ultimately the biggest factor in how fast your top speed is going to be is who has a long, steep, very well groomed run at their resort. It doesn't take much skill to bomb!


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

59 on Ski Tracks. With good conditions I am usually somewhere between 46-54. Lower 40s when taking it a bit easier. Not sure I really need to go much faster.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

My fastest so far this season is 52mph. However, I yardsaled it sometime last season and looked at the ski tracks app afterward and it said my top speed was 534mph. Take that! :dizzy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

NSXRguy said:


> For those who are hitting 50+ are your staces wide? Are you guys ducking down lower than usual when hitting those speeds?


21" (I'm 5"6'). And yes, the faster, the lower.

Have 80kmh/50mps every weekend (otherwise I would have to skate to the slightly elevated chairlift station what sucks  ) measured with Ski Tracks -> records about 4% to high (cross checked with GPS of car navigation system). Max was 54.

BTW: I'm happy to realize that I'm well within a speed range of being called "fast". My guys still thing I'm to slow  If I ride as fast and agressive as I can, with all the strengh I can build up and think THIS was a great ride, they still criticize "you have stay lower - you have put more weight on your front leg - you have to ride more agressive "... oh... shut up and kiss my glutes! (thanks for the nice new word, poutanen) 
Just kidding, actually I'm very thankful for their comments  

BTW: where are the girls?!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> 21" (I'm 5"6'). And yes, the faster, the lower.
> 
> Have 80kmh/50mps every weekend (otherwise I would have to skate to the slightly elevated chairlift station what sucks  ) measured with Ski Tracks -> records about 4% to high (cross checked with GPS of car navigation system). Max was 54.
> 
> ...


neni,
girls do ride differently, more smooth and just seem to float...they may not look fast because they are sooo smooth...but they are flying. Guys do alot more dramatic power riding that looks aggressive but they are not particulairly smooth. My daughter is really fast, just lays the board flat and takes off like a rocket...and seemingly just stands on the damm thing. But its a very rare day that I can keep up. She is 125# and 5'3" and tops out her 148 cambered stiffy and still wants to go faster, flys on her 155 fs cambered stiffy and frickin rockets on her 174 skis that are 126 underfoot. Anyway fast girls are just so smooth in their riding, it deceptive.


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> neni,
> girls do ride differently, more smooth and just seem to float...they may not look fast because they are sooo smooth...but they are flying. Guys do alot more dramatic power riding that looks aggressive but they are not particulairly smooth. My daughter is really fast, just lays the board flat and takes off like a rocket...and seemingly just stands on the damm thing. But its a very rare day that I can keep up. She is 125# and 5'3" and tops out her 148 cambered stiffy and still wants to go faster, flys on her 155 fs cambered stiffy and frickin rockets on her 174 skis that are 126 underfoot. Anyway fast girls are just so smooth in their riding, it deceptive.


ur gal has good technic. theres no such thing as 'fast girls.' just riders with technic, that are fast, that are girls, that would be a fast girl. it cant be generalized.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> neni,
> girls do ride differently, more smooth and just seem to float...they may not look fast because they are sooo smooth...but they are flying. Guys do alot more dramatic power riding that looks aggressive but they are not particulairly smooth. My daughter is really fast, just lays the board flat and takes off like a rocket...and seemingly just stands on the damm thing. But its a very rare day that I can keep up. She is 125# and 5'3" and tops out her 148 cambered stiffy and still wants to go faster, flys on her 155 fs cambered stiffy and frickin rockets on her 174 skis that are 126 underfoot. Anyway fast girls are just so smooth in their riding, it deceptive.


That's kind of calming to hear. I've once watched a vid of me riding and thought: yawn... that looks boring! 
Would love to see your daughter ride! Sounds awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I hit 40 mph in Seattle which is more than fast enough for me.

My buddy who rode faster than me, hit 28 mph on his phone. So yeah, there's that.

Tested it as well in the car and my phone nailed it's mph.


----------

